# New Golf Balls on the Market



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I just saw a commercial for these the other day. Their golf balls with a chip inside them to help you analyze your shot as well as help you find the ball if you lose it. Has anyone else seen this commercial and/or used these types of balls?


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

ive seen them in golfsmith, looks like a waste of money.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

> looks like a waste of money.


That depends on how many golf balls you lose 

But I'd probaly agree, and with my handicapp I really don't think a different ball is really going to help.


----------

